# DNP Log - 1st Cycle



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi All,

In the morning I start my first ever DNP cycle and going to try and keep as detailed a log as possible for anyone that wants to follow.

Will be a short course of 10 days @ 125mg. Not expecting any major results and I will not be going any higher than this dose, even if I find it tolerable.

Supps I will be running along side include, Vit C, Vit E, ALA and Electrolytes.

Going to dose immediately after 7am training, so around 8am.

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

And drink shed loads of water, I found taking it at night better, then you just sweat through the night, throw down some towels and open some windows rather than sweating during the day.

10 day is sensible that was my first run and that was enough

Make sure you diet is bang on track still, I found the second time I was putting away some poorer choices of food as I was like that will burn off etc but that is not the right view to take


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

First tab this morning, feel grand. Warm but not uncomfortably warm. Decided to skip training for the duration of the cycle to see how I react to it. D

Diet will still be clean.

Starting weight 16.5 stone. Will get some pics up tonight.

Out of curiousity how much did you drop on your 10 day cycle?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> First tab this morning, feel grand. Warm but not uncomfortably warm. Decided to skip training for the duration of the cycle to see how I react to it. D
> 
> Diet will still be clean.
> 
> ...


So your not going to train for the whole 10 days? Not even cardio?

You running any AAS or T3 mate?


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just take the dogs for a long walk in the evenings. I know my dose is low and should be fine to train on, however I think taking it easy from the weights is a safer option for cycle 1.

If by day 4/5 however I still feel the way I am now, I will possibly give it a go.

Not running any AAS or T3. Taking into consideration the duration of the course and the dose I'm running, it's really not needed.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Heat rush. I'm warm. Drinking ridiculous amounts of water too.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

why would you not train on it ?


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

No idea how I would react to it, so just being cautious of not getting too warm when I can take measures to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

It's fine not to lift for 10 days while on dnp.

Take the dogs for a walk 2-3 times a day 30 mins a time will be beneficial

I'd also consider upping to 250mg. 125 is a super low dose mate. 250 is still low dose


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've in my head 125mg. If after 5 days I still feel ok, I may consider it but for the time being I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Train. Your only on 125mg

I'm on my third week of 250mg, still training 3x a week with the compound movements with HIIT Rowing added at the end


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of losses have you experienced?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Foxy13 said:


> What kind of losses have you experienced?


I retain A LOT of water while on DNP, so I actually go up the scale when using. But this cycle I have currently stayed the same weight

I have an event on the weekend, so my last dose was yesterday. Probably the most accurate time to tell my losses will be Monday after water levels go back to normal and my glycogen stores refill


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck OP.

I've been on DNP for a couple of weeks now, baring 4 days off for a mini holiday.

I find if I do low carbs and 60 minutes LISS cardio say 4 times a week for an hour, I'll lose somewhere between 3.5lbs to 7lbs a week - this has been on 125mg titrating upto 250mg ed. As above I dose in the evening before bed, so as it peaks while I'm asleep. I'm sleeping on top of the bed in boxers and a t-shirt, rather than under the duvet - not having soaking sheets like I did when I ran it in the summer.

I've done 375mg ed for a few days but at the cons just about outweighted the pros for me at that dose. 125mg ed is fine for a first run - you'll lose far more weight taking it than you wouldn't (all things equal).

I've no issues doing cardio/weights on DNP - towel just gets used more and I take an extra 2l fluids with me (I'll whack some juice in the freezer an hour before workout - lovely to chug down!).


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

You can get rid of some of the water bloat but supplementing vitamins, seems to help.

Cardio and weights is fine on low dose DNP, you won't feel it full on till about a week anyway, training on the days when you feel it will be like hell but worth it and seeing as you've only got to grit your teeth for ten days, power through it, as well as that the first workout after coming off DNP feels amazing.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@Foxy13

How's your cycle going mate?

I finished a full 3 weeks (last dose sunday)

First gym session in the gym today since being off DNP, and let me say it was awesome  No strength loss whatsoever


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Echo said:


> @Foxy13
> 
> How's your cycle going mate?
> 
> ...


How much did you shift/what dose?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MrLulz said:


> How much did you shift/what dose?


11lbs so far. I think that I still have a good few pounds left to come off though. Usually it takes 5-7 days for the water and glycogen to completely get back to normal

I'm going to try something different this week as the DNP 'recovery' week though

Throughout the cycle, I was on 2000 calories (200g Pro / 150g Carb / 80g Fat). This week, I've been on 2500kcal. I normally just keep at this until I feel my glocgen is replenished and water levels normal.etc to get true reading of fat loss

This time, I've changed my leg workout to Saturday morning. Do Legs fasted at 9am. Then do a carb up (500g carbs throughout the day), maybe a pint or two of lager in that with the rugby :whistling: So, I'll say my overall calories for the day will be about 3000

Sunday, down back to normal at 2500 calories.

Weigh Monday for the true reading. By this point, my glycogen and water should be back to normal


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

@Echo

What supplements did you take with ur cycle?

What time did you take it?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> @Echo
> 
> What supplements did you take with ur cycle?
> 
> What time did you take it?


Vit C - 3000mg

Vit E - 800mg

ALA - 1200mg

I normally take mine in the morning, however I sometimes forgot and had to take it in the night. Much easier to control heat and sweating throughout the day rather than in bed, especially when you get upto higher doses.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

DNP at night is with out a doubt far better for me personally anyway, would never do it during the day against unless I had a few weeks off work and knew I could chill with the windows open, fan on etc


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I find dnp far better at night as if I take in mornin I sweat too much at work and people wonder why  gonna try dnp and ultra burn stack as I have some of that


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i find ti weird that you arent training on that low of a dose, be good to get used to it at low levels so you can possibly up it and get more effect from ti with added training at a later cycle. i ran it at a dose fairly higher than yours and trained my normal routine with added cardo and found amazing results, last 3 days were like hell but thats expected with lethargy. low dose for 10 days should be good, but i would really say add in the training to get the extra burned off while your body is running in amazing overdrive.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

How are you doing on your dnp cycle foxy? I started taking dnp and t3 again Sunday at 250mg dnp 50mg t3 and Tuesday the heat kicked in well for me. 250 is my limit as I sweat enough on that. I previously went up to 500mg a day on a previous cycle and I didn't feel to great I was taking 250 for 4 days then went to 500mg for 4 more days and it accumulated in my system over that time and I felt like death and walking to the car felt like a mission and I was wheezy. That was kl.na dnp which some seemed a bit over dosed


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

Any updates on this log..

I always worry when there isnt anything new on these type of logs that the OP has died :confused1: :crying:

OP? OP!!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> Any updates on this log..
> 
> I always worry when there isnt anything new on these type of logs that the OP has died :confused1: :crying:
> 
> OP? OP!!


Lol hes wasted away!


----------

